# Help! Merlin ate a plumeria flower!!!



## bunbunbinkie (May 21, 2008)

While he was outside, merlin picked up and engulfed an entire plumeria flower bloom that had fallen on the ground. This happened about 45 mintues ago..... he seems fine, but I read online that they are posionous to people..... what about bunnies????!!!! I can't find anything online that talks about it...

Please help.... very worried mommy

Is eating drinking well, resting comfortably at the moment.......


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html



From this site library - poisonious plants to watch out for..


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!!!! I saw that on another site I found when I googled the topic... Plumeria wasn't listed....... hope that means we're in the clear!!!!:nerves1


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

I know the feeling "Baxter!" swallowed down a fressia plant before I could stop him and was scared to death.. But he has an iron stomach and nothing every came from it; he also tries to eat my ivy at home and has munched down some leaves before I get to him and he's survived those too..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 21, 2008)

I just checked our library, and not seeing it listed as a toxic plant. I'll keep searching just in case.

Just keep a close eye on him. Make sure he doesn't start acting strange, lethargic, anything like that.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 22, 2008)

Merlin seems fine this morning... eating drinking playing...nothing out of the ordinary...

I didn't find anything online last night about buns and plumeria flowers. Hopefully he wont try that stunt again, and I'll be more cautious letting him outside. I'm always out there with him and he's never alone, but I realised that it only takes a second... the little booger kept eluding me (which is something he has NEVER done before) untill the plumeria flower had dissappeared......:nasty:

:bunny18I'm just sooooo thankful he's okay! :woohoo

Thanks everyone for helping!!! It's apperciated more than words can say!:bunnyhug:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 22, 2008)

I had a poisonous plant scare last weekend--Tony ate some tomato plant which IS poisonous (at about 11pm on a Saturday). I called my vet, the tech told me what symptoms to look for (pupils dilated, lethargy, other neurological things) and we watched him for an hour or so. He seemed fine, more upset that I kept on shining lights in his eyes to check the pupil dilation reflex than sick! He was fine and has been so since. The ASPCA also has a number you can call--it's on their website--and get a consultation on poisonous plants (for $60, but if you're really worried it's a good idea). Glad Merlin didn't eat anything poisonous, and just wanted to pass on my experience and the ASPCA fact.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 22, 2008)

Glad to hear he's acting normally! Yay.


----------

